# Momcat and baby-cats



## Shadow1953 (Oct 13, 2010)

OK. I have taken five cats to the TNR clinic so far. Two that I'd never seen before the first round, and two I have seen and one stranger the second round. There was one more to go. She would let me pet her, but not pick her up and she wouldn't go in the trap. (She would rub her cheek against the trap and disarm it).

Well, the one I couldn't get turns out to be a momcat. She has moved her four kittens onto the property. I plan to wait until the babies are old enough for 'fixing', they said about two pounds, or 8-10 weeks. I am guessing they are now about 4-6 weeks. They are starting to come out on their own, and a couple have tried the solid food.

Momcat (Cloud, because she's grey and white) has become quite affectionate, and appears when ever I come outside. I'm sure she hears the door, and equates it with some attention. I can't bring the five of them inside, as we already have four, but I want to find SOME way to protect them until they are grown. They currently have made a home underneath a board leaned against the laundry room. I've put out a carry-kennel with the door off, a towel in the bottom, and food and water dishes in it. The provisions have disappeared, but it doesn't look like anyone has 'moved in'. I can't yet tell the babies apart, but two are grey like mom, and two are pewter/off white. Cumulus, Cirrus, Stratus and Nimbus. I'll figure out which is which later.

Cloud, as I said, is quite friendly, and comes and rubs against my legs when I sit at the table on the patio. But I don't know whether she would adjust to indoor life. She is a bit edgy when I pick her up, not seeming to care for being held. The babies are young enough to adapt to anything.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanx.

--Meow for Neow--
--Shadowcat--


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

If you wait too much longer to catch those kittens they will be much harder to socialize. I'd try to get them as soon as I can... and neuter the mom. If they are walking around
you can catch the mom now.
otherwise, you have a chance of there being another litter SOON.

good luck


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How nice of you to care! I agree about spaying Mom. The babies can do without her for a day, although it's nice if she stays with them for 12 weeks. She'll teach them "how to be a cat."


----------



## Shadow1953 (Oct 13, 2010)

As an itinerant tutor, I am all over town. The best days for me to make it in and out of the TNR clinic are Wednesday evening to pick up traps, Thursday AM to drop them off and Thursday PM to pick them back up.

I am out of town this Thursday EARLY AM until Friday PM. I'll bet that in another week the baby-cats may be ready too. I'll have to see. But I'll also feel better about taking mom (Cloud, because she's grey and white) from the little ones (Cumulus, Cirrus, Stratus and Nimbus, although I don't know who is who yet.) in another week. I can also set up my cage, and leave the door open. They'll have something to play in and go to if they feel threatened.

Once they're done, my vet she'd let me post a flyer at her practice for someone looking for an instant family.

I suppose they don't mind getting separated as they grow older, but they are so cool together. That's why the last time we took in cats, we took two kittens.

I wish I had a bigger house.

--I believe in Karma. I believe if I play my cards right, I'll come back in my next life as one of my cats.--
--Shadowcat--


----------

